# Pesto Potato Salad...Low Fat + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Jul 2, 2002)

PESTO POTATO SALAD 

Serves: 8 to 10 
Source: "The Best Diabetes Cookbook" by Katherine E. Younker 

INGREDIENTS 

- 2 pounds scrubbed whole red potatoes with skins on 
- 1-1/4 cups packed fresh basil leaves 
- 3 tablespoons olive oil 
- 2 tablespoons toasted pine nuts 
- 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese 
- 1 teaspoon minced garlic 
- 1/4 teaspoon salt 
- 1/4 cup chicken stock or water 
- 1 cup halved snow peas 
- 3/4 cup chopped red onions 
- 3/4 cup chopped red peppers 
- 3/4 cup chopped green peppers 
- 1/2 cup corn kernels 
- 2 medium green onions, chopped 
- 2 tablespoons toasted pine nuts 
- 2 tablespoons lemon juice 

DIRECTIONS 

Put potatoes in saucepan with cold water to cover; bring to 
a boil and cook for 20 to 25 minutes, or until easily pierced 
with a sharp knife. Drain and set aside. 

Meanwhile, put basil, olive oil, 2 tablespoons pine nuts, 
Parmesan, garlic and salt in food processor; process until 
finely chopped. With the processor running, gradually add 
stock through the feed tube; process until smooth. 

In saucepan of boiling water or microwave, blanch snowpeas for 1 to 2 minutes, or until tender-crisp;refresh in cold water and drain. Place in large serving bowl,along with pesto, red onions, red and green peppers, corn, 
green onions, 2 tablespoons pine nuts and lemon juice. When 
potatoes are cool enough to handle, cut into wedges and add 
to serving bowl; toss well to combine. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving:Calories: 161, Carbohydrate: 27 g, Fiber: 3 g,Protein: 4 g, Fat: 5 g, Sodium: 128 mg, Cholesterol: 1 mg ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 1-1/2 Starch, 1 Fat


----------

